# [OT] Alte DOS-Spiele

## Realmaker

Hallo

ich habe gerade die Siedler 2 gefunden und habe richtig Lust bekommen, dass zu spielen. ich habe gerade auch schon dosbox ausprobiert nur läuft das Spiel da sooo langsam, dass es da keinen Spaß macht, das zu spielen. was wäre die beste Möglichkeit für mich, das spielen zu können? Ich würde auch nicht vor Aufwand zurückschrecken  :Wink: 

Danke

----------

## andix

Ich kenne das Spiel leider nicht. Wenn es ein DirectX/OpenGL-Spiel ist, nimm Cedega.

Falls es irgendwas anderes ist, kannst du es mit VMware probieren (Age of Empires 1 läuft da perfekt  :Smile: )

----------

## Realmaker

Das Spiel ist 9 Jahre alt  :Wink: 

----------

## andix

Dann rennts unter VMware sicher supi. Ein DOS drauf und loszocken.

PS: Ich hab noch DOS 6.22 Disketten-Images

----------

## Realmaker

Das müsste ich doch auf ner extra Partition installieren, oder? Das wär nämlich schlecht, da man bei Reiser4 m.W.n. nicht die Größe verändern kann. Außerdem wüsste ich dann auch nicht, wie ich das Spiel auf die Partition verschieben soll oder woher ich DOS überhaupt bekomme  :Sad: 

----------

## Lensman

Ist zwar schon lange her, das ich mir VMWare angesehen habe und das auch nur unter Windows, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich nichts geändert hat:

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Das müsste ich doch auf ner extra Partition installieren, oder?

 Nein, dass ist nicht nötig. VMWare legt eine Datei an, in der dann die Partition emuliert und darin einfach DOS installiert wird.

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Außerdem wüsste ich dann auch nicht, wie ich das Spiel auf die Partition verschieben soll

 Du kannst unter VMWare ganz normal auf dein Diskettenlaufwerk bzw. CD-Rom zugreifen.

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## golloza

Mit DOSBox sollte es auch gehen  :Smile: 

----------

## Realmaker

Lensman: Aber ist VMWare nich kommerziell?

golloza: Das habe ich shcon probert, aber es war mir zu langsam.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Lensman: Aber ist VMWare nich kommerziell?

 

www.vmware.com und "emerge vmware"

ciao

----------

## amne

Falls du das auch noch nicht probiert hast: In dosbox kann man die Geschwindigkeit regulieren, eventuell läuft das Ding nur mit 10% deiner CPU und ist deshalb so langsam. Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie, war irgendeine ALT+Firgendwas Kombination glaube ich. Wenn du schon bei 100% CPU-Last bist/warst ist natürlich kein Steigerungspotential mehr vorhanden.

----------

## Realmaker

Strg + F[8-12]

Wieso bekomme ich bei "emerge vmware-workstation" diese Meldung:

```
 *

 * Could not determine your kernel version.

 * Make sure that you have /usr/src/linux symlink.

 * And that said kernel has been configured.

 * You can also simply run the following command

 * in the kernel referenced by /usr/src/linux:

 *  make include/linux/version.h

 *

```

Wobei:

```
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root 28 17. Sep 15:06 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc2-mm1

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 37 25. Sep 15:51 linux-2.6.9-rc2-mm1

```

  :Confused: 

----------

## moe

Siedler 2 läuft bei mir im (x)dosemu perfekt..

----------

## golloza

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Strg + F[8-12]
> 
> Wieso bekomme ich bei "emerge vmware-workstation" diese Meldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vielleicht erwartet er linux-x.y.z

Kannst es ja mal testweise in linux-2.6.9 umbenennen.

----------

## Realmaker

Ok, nachdem ich mir einen neuen Kernel installiert habe, klappt es, aber ich habe jetzt ein weiteres Problem:

```
# /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation

Execution aborted.

```

----------

## Lensman

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Lensman: Aber ist VMWare nich kommerziell?

 

Früher wars das und da wird sich wohl auch nichts dran geändert haben. Auch ein Grund das nicht zu verwenden. Bin nicht gerade ein Fan von Raubkopien, da es für viele Sachen ne Alternative gibt (siehe z.B. Gimp statt PS)

----------

## fE_rdy

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Ok, nachdem ich mir einen neuen Kernel installiert habe, klappt es, aber ich habe jetzt ein weiteres Problem:

 

Das kenne ich noch. Ich habe vmware erst installiert bekommen, nachdem ich vor kurzem eine saubere Neuinstallation von gentoo gemacht habe. Normalerweise sollte es so gehen:

Neuen Kernel emergen

/usr/src/linux auf den neuen Kernel zeigen lassen

neuen Kernel kompilieren

emerge vmware

vmware-config.pl -> vmware-kernel-module kompilieren

/etc/init.d/vmware start (lädt entsprechende kernelmodule)

Aber irgendwie hat dies auch nicht immer funktioniert- ich habe dann mit verschiedenen gcc-versionen rumgespielt und irgendwann aufgeben.

 :Exclamation:  Btw: ja, und eine vmware-lizenz kostet geld.

Gruß,

fE_rdy

----------

## ian!

Also Leute, daß nenne ich wirklich mal zielorientierte Problemlösung. Da dreht ihr ihm eine VMware (Einzelplatzlizenz US $199 IIRC) an und der Junge compiled auch schon kräftig den Kernel neu (zzgl. sonstiges sinnloses Gefummel), anstelle mal weiter auf die DOS-Emulation eingegangen wird.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Das mal nur als Anmerkung bzw. Wink mit dem Zaunphal.

----------

## Ragin

Also ich habe es auch schon mit dosemu bzw. dosbox gespielt und muss sagen, es lief genauso wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte. Keinerlei Performanceprobleme oder ähnliches.

Allerdings kann es sein, dass du einiges in den Konfigurationsdateien ändern musst (ich mache es immer direkt nach der Installation von dem Emu). Zum Beispiel spielt die richtige Einstellung der Grafikkarte und des verfügbaren Speichers eine sehr wichtige Rolle.

Schau dir am besten nochmal die man-Seiten dazu an.

Die vmware Lösung ist, wie Ian! schon gesagt hat, nicht gerade das, was man für ein altes DOS-Spiel opfern sollte. Allein die Installation und der Plattenbedarf ist schon extrem weit über das Ziel hinaus.

----------

## Realmaker

Wenn ich bei dosbox per f12 das Speil schneller machen will, schmiert mir das Programm ziemlich schnell mit dieser Meldung ab:

```
Exit to error: INT:Gate Selector points to illegal descriptor with type 0

```

----------

## eGore911

Als Alternative kann ich auch http://widelands.sourceforge.net/ vorschlagen. Ist zwar noch in der frühen Entwicklung, aber endslustig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ragin

@realmaker:

gib doch deine Taktfrequenz in der Konfigurationsdatei an. Dann hast das gleich fest drin und keine Probleme.

----------

## Realmaker

Nennt mich blind, aber WO ist diese Konfigurationsdatei  :Shocked: 

----------

## Ragin

Welchen Emu hast du denn verwendet? DOSBox oder DOSEmu?

Normal sollten die Konfigs aber in /etc liegen.

----------

## Realmaker

DOSBox, aber da sehe ich auch keine DosBox-Datei

----------

## ohoiza

gib einfach innerhalb von dosbox den befehl "CONFIG -writeconf .dosboxrc" ein, dann schreibt er dir ein standardkonfigurationsfile nach ~/.dosboxrc

in diesem solltest du dann auch gleich "dynamic core" (oder so...) einschalten, damit kannst du dann bei vielen spielen die taktrate weit höher einstellen als mit dem standard...

----------

## Realmaker

Ah ok. Ich denke, dass hier ist der relevante Teil:

```
core=normal

cycles=2500

cycleup=500

cycledown=20

```

Wenn ich cycles auf 10.000, ist das doch genauso wie vorher, d.h., dass DOSBox abschmiert und die gleiche Meldung wie oben bringt, oder?

----------

## ohoiza

keine ahnung, probiers doch einfach aus  :Laughing: 

bei mir (athlon xp 2800) steht cycles auf 8500 und ich kann so klassiker wie das schwarze auge 2 mehr oder weniger ruckelfrei spielen...

zu hoch sollte "cycles" allerdings auch nicht eingestellt werden, da sonst das soundsystem nicht mehr genug cpu-time bekommt und es so zu unschönen knacksern kommt.  :Shocked: 

steiger "cycles" einfach so lange, bis deine cpu ~95% ausgelastet ist.

----------

## Realmaker

Hm, jetzt hab ich cycles mal auf 15000 und 25000 gesetzt und jedesmal, wenn ich ein Spiel starten wollte, bekam ich wieder diesen Fehler:

```
Exit to error: INT:Gate Selector points to illegal descriptor with type 0

```

----------

## ohoiza

http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?showID=1763&letter=S&search=settlers:

 *Quote:*   

> The German version (http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?showID=1930) does *NOT* work: "Exit to error: INT:Gate Selector points to illegal descriptor with type 0"

 

 :Crying or Very sad: , das sieht ganz so aus, als würde deine siedler2-version momentan nicht mit dosbox laufen.

aber vielleicht geht es ja schon mit der aktuellen cvs-version...

----------

## genstef

Kennt ihr dosemu? Siedler2 rennt hier hervorragend damit ..

Nur manchmal nervt es ein bischen dass es mehr cpu braucht als es sollte. Es ist aber nicht langsam ..

macht echt Spass das zu spielen und hat mir schon 2 ICE_Fahrten gerettet  :Smile: 

----------

## Realmaker

@ohoiza: Dabei habe ich die Englische Version  :Sad: 

@genstef: Bei dosemu weiß ich nich, wie ich die Siedler starten soll. Muss ich heute Nachmittag noch mal gucken, bin gerade nicht zu Hause

----------

## deac

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil:

http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?showID=1930&letter=D&search=siedler

mein herzliches beileid.

naja, mal wieder keinen grund das zimmer aufzuraeumen um die cd zu finden...

hinweiss zu dosemu: dosemu ist ein emulator, auf dem ein richtiges dos laeuft. std ist freedos dabei, aber auch msdos kann verwendet werden und selbst dr-dos ist kein problem. dennoch lassen die spiele sich nicht immer spielen, denn sie verwenden dinge, die dosemu noch nicht implementiert hat.

----------

## Ragin

 *deac wrote:*   

> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil:
> 
> http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?showID=1930&letter=D&search=siedler
> 
> mein herzliches beileid.
> ...

 

Hmm...nicht jeder sucht vor jeder Programminstallation die Seiten der Hersteller auf und wühlt sich durch die Beiträge...Mit dem Lesevorteil ist das daher manchmal etwas komplizierter...

 *deac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hinweiss zu dosemu: dosemu ist ein emulator, auf dem ein richtiges dos laeuft. std ist freedos dabei, aber auch msdos kann verwendet werden und selbst dr-dos ist kein problem. dennoch lassen die spiele sich nicht immer spielen, denn sie verwenden dinge, die dosemu noch nicht implementiert hat.

 

Das Hauptproblem hierbei ist der Speicherzugriff, der bekanntlicherweise unter Linux anders als unter DOS/Win ist. Dadurch kann es bei bestimmten Aufrufen zu Fehlern kommen. Aber das wird sich hoffentlich noch durch die Emulation ändern.

----------

## SPW

Ich möchte auch mal wieder Siedler 2 spielen und da es bei einigen Leuten unter dosemu läuft, wollte ich mal fragen wie ich denn das CDROM Laufwerk ansprechen kann unter dosemu?! a: und b: ist 2 mal mein Diskettenlaufwerk, c: und d: sind Festplatten, aber ein CDROM ist nirgends zu finden. Da habe ich versucht mit einer Diskette den CD Treiber im Dos zu installieren, aber dann fehlt mir die Datei "mscdex.exe". Was tun?

----------

## genstef

Du kannst einfach über die "Festplatte" auf deine unter linux gemountete CD zugriefen.

----------

## SPW

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Du kannst einfach über die "Festplatte" auf deine unter linux gemountete CD zugriefen.

 

ach so. da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können

aber mittlerweile habe ich einfach die ganze CD auf die Festplatte rüberkopiert und von dort aus installiert. dann benötige ich die CD nicht mehr. Und das Spiel funktionniert. Allerdings ist die Maus so etwas von "unresponsive" dass es kaum möglich ist zu spielen. Und manchmal verschwindet der Kursor dann aus der Dos-fenster auf meinen Linux Desktop. das ist sehr lästig.

Keine Idee wie man das beheben kann?

----------

## RealGeizt

also dosbox läuft bis auf den sound bei mir perfekt.

dieser laggt ein bisschen nach.

ich spiele z.Z mit dosbox.

- rebel assault

- rebel assault 2

- dark forces

- command & conquer

- duke nukem 3d

- shadow warrior

- doom

- doom2

- vorgaenger von rtcw

----------

## SPW

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> also dosbox läuft bis auf den sound bei mir perfekt.
> 
> dieser laggt ein bisschen nach.

 

bei mir laggt alles. ich benutze dosemu und nicht dosbox. mit dosbox funktionniert Siedler 2 ja nicht. kann ich dosemu nicht irgendwie "tunen", ich benötige mehr Speed  :Smile: 

----------

## genstef

Was hast du denn für enne Rechner? Bei mir ist das problem auch, dass die Maus manchmal rausgeht, und sicher kannst du das auch tunen. Zum Beispiel eine neue Version installieren:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62882, dort kommentieren dass es funktioniert. Oder aber gleich das cvs nehmen, dich auf der Mailingliste anmelden und im Code rumhacken  :Smile:  Ich denke nicht dass man da ohne hacken viel machen kann.

----------

## nephros

Was ich als Alternative zu DOS-Emulieren manchmal mache ist ein echtes DOS auf die swap-Partition knallen und während dieser Zeit halt ein swapfile statt einer Partition im Linux verwenden.

"Echtes" DOS meint entweder die MS-DOS 6.22 floppy images dies auf gewissen Webseiten zum herunterladen gibt verwende (is glaub ich mittlerweile sogar legal), oder aber FreeDOS von CD installiere.

Swappartitionen sind heutzutage notorisch riesig, und da in der Regel auf Desktops recht wenig geswappt wird tuts ein swapfile auch.

Wenn man die Lust an dem Spiel verloren hat, einfach Savegames aufheben und wieder als linux swap formatieren. (Oder aber vorher mit dd ein image der Partition erstellen und auf CDROM gebrannt aufheben und bei Bedarf wieder Rückspielen  :Smile:  .)

----------

## SPW

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn für enne Rechner? Bei mir ist das problem auch, dass die Maus manchmal rausgeht, und sicher kannst du das auch tunen. Zum Beispiel eine neue Version installieren:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62882, dort kommentieren dass es funktioniert. Oder aber gleich das cvs nehmen, dich auf der Mailingliste anmelden und im Code rumhacken  Ich denke nicht dass man da ohne hacken viel machen kann.

 

Ich habe einen Athlon Thunderbird 1Ghz mit 512MB RAM. Das sollte eigentlich genügen um Siedler 2 zu spielen - das hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel  :Wink: 

Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie einen "Fullscreen mode"?

----------

